# Solihull Audax



## Dave5N (3 Jul 2008)

This Sunday. Are you going?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Jul 2008)

Last Sunday I might have been able to. Ms RT was at Glastonbury and I was at a loose end all day. This week we're playing at the Hereford Beer Festival, so unfortunately not. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Dave5N (6 Jul 2008)

Excuses. But I will.


----------

